# Our anniversary is today



## Plan 9 from OS

We hit the 17 year mark today. I'm happy to say that we have both grown together as individuals and as a couple. We did our celebrating yesterday D), so no sex on the anniversary today (. LOL). No worries there because we really rocked each other's worlds!

We've been thru a lot, but when you approach life as a couple instead as 2 individuals happening to be traveling together you can tackle anything. I am blessed to have her in my life.


----------



## jld

Congratulations!


----------



## LadyDee




----------



## SimplyAmorous

Congratulations on the 17th mark











> *Plan 9 from OS said*: *We've been thru a lot, but when you approach life as a couple instead as 2 individuals happening to be traveling together you can tackle anything. I am blessed to have her in my life.*


I've always enjoyed your posts here Plan 9 from OS....you offer much insight..your posts reflect what you say here *>* approaching marriage as a Team & we can tackle near anything.


----------



## Philat

Happy Anniversary, Plan, and best wishes for many more.


----------



## over20

Happy Anniversary!!

Your's right, when it's the two of you against the world you can accomplish anything!!


----------



## Ikaika

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## meson

Happy Anniversary!!!

Your viewpoint of moving along as a couple is really the basis of marriage.


----------



## heartsbeating

Happy Anniversary to you both


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Gomerpyle

Congratulations, and happy anniversary.


----------



## CharlieParker

Happy (belated) Anniversary!


----------



## anizajordan2014

Belated Happy Anniversary..  Hope you 2 will have stronger future...


----------



## Pinkpetal

I think this is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Happy Anniversary Plan 9. That is awesome news!


----------

